# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  jpa Controller classes from Entity Classes- Netbeans 7.2

## Linos1003

Salut
j'ai utilis l'outil de gnration ' ENtity classes from database' et jpa Controller classes from Entity Classes de Netbeans 7.2 et j'ai crit  le main suivant:


```

```

et il m'a affich les exception suivantes :


```

```

klk pourrait m'aider ici? surtout qu'est ce que je dois fournir en paramtres au constructeur de UserJpaController. 
Merci

----------


## andry.aime

Bonjour,

Je ne n'arrive pas  trouver le code source correspondant  UserJpaController que tu utilises mais pour cette version, c'est un EntityManagerFactory que tu dois mettre en paramtre. Et dans cette version, il instancie lui mme l'entityManagerFactory.


A+.

----------


## Linos1003

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne n'arrive pas  trouver le code source correspondant  UserJpaController que tu utilises mais pour cette version, c'est un EntityManagerFactory que tu dois mettre en paramtre. Et dans cette version, il instancie lui mme l'entityManagerFactory.
> 
> 
> A+.




```

```

----------


## andry.aime

Tu dois instancier un EntityManagerFactory avec Persistence.createEntityManagerFactory et rcuprer UserTransaction depuis ton source de donne pour les mettre ensuite en paramtre. Fait un recherche sur google.

A+.

----------

